# Rebuilding rear diff



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

How hard is it to rebuild a rear diff on a Polaris ranger? Do you need any special tools?


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll sell you a rear diff for 275. On ebay they are $350+


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I need it for a 09 700 ranger HD


----------

